# Decent pine (redwood) faced ply?



## That would work (2 Nov 2020)

Afternoon all,
Its all in the title really. Does anyone know of a source for this? I mean pine as in redwood as opposed to spruce type stuff. If it exists even?
Cheers


----------



## LBCarpentry (4 Nov 2020)

uumm have you seen lightweight garnica poplar ply?


----------



## Horsee1 (4 Nov 2020)

Douglas fir ply is available.

Its not cheap and the edges are quite hard work to finish if left raw ply edge. Lots of bits fall out, I guess it’s full of knots.


----------



## That would work (5 Nov 2020)

Was wanting redwood facing. It is available I have found but not seen it in the flesh. It would be for panels in pine chest of drawer sides so would need to be the same as solid redwood pine.
Cheers


----------

